# Insanely Slow Download but Normal Upload Speeds



## tbalbacete (Oct 15, 2011)

I have Comcast and over the last month or so my download speed has slowed down to a mere crawl. We pay for ~20 mb download speed but we are getting .18 download and 4 mb upload. It has been getting progressively worse. I've tried cycling my modem and router and running directly off the modem without wifi and still I get low speeds. This seems way too slow for what we are paying for.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I agree, you should talk to Comcast. This isn't an issue with your computer.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

I have comcast also this can happen if you go over your allocated GB for downloads.
They cut down your bandwidth if you exceed it.

Also bandwidth is slower during business hours because ISP companies allocated most of the bandwidth to businesses that use that same ISP you do. Residential users are at the bottom of the bandwidth pool during business hours.

Snapshot of my usage Comcast.



Right now with Comcast with a 20mbps package I am getting about an average of 18Mbps speed. So you might have went over your allowed usage (GB allowed per month) or you have a lot of businesses in your area using up all the bandwidth.


----------

